# Coolermaser CM690 II Advanced und ein 280er Radi



## Naumo (19. Mai 2010)

Hi. 

Ich habe die Möglichkeit eine komplette Wakü von nem Kumpel zu bekommen. Die Einzelteile sind Top
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem richtigen gehäuse! 
Als einziges was mir optisch gefällt und platz für ne wakü hätte ist das CM690 II. Jetzt kommt die Frage ob der 280er Radi von meinem kumpel (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Radiator 2x140mm Copper (High Flow) Koolance Radiator 2x140mm Copper (High Flow) 35236) oben ins Dach reinpasst, bzw. ob man unter den PlastikDeckel 2 140er Lüfter bekommt.. 
kennt sich jemand mit dem gehäuse gut aus, bzw. hat sowas schonmal gemacht?

Und noch was: ich will meine CPU damit kühlen.. wäre es möglich später eine Graka-Kühlung einfach anchzurüsten (eventuell GTX480 bzw. 485 vielleicht) oder reicht der Radi dafür nicht aus?

grüsse


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Mai 2010)

> Ich habe die Möglichkeit eine komplette Wakü von nem Kumpel zu bekommen. Die Einzelteile sind Top


Welche Sachen wären denn das genau?



> Und noch was: ich will meine CPU damit kühlen.. wäre es möglich später eine Graka-Kühlung einfach anchzurüsten (eventuell GTX480 bzw. 485 vielleicht) oder reicht der Radi dafür nicht aus?


Da wird das Wasser aber schon recht warm, selbst mit hohen Drehzahlen.


----------



## A2c5id (19. Mai 2010)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi Tower - Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced

der sollte passen das meint auch pcgw


----------



## fidsch (20. Mai 2010)

wo willst du den Radi hinbauen ?

Im Boden sollte es gehen mit dem bohren von befestigungslöchern, Durchbrüche für Lüfter sind dann halt nur 120 mm Druchmesser.

Im Deckel kannst fast vergessen, was ich gelesen hab, gehen unter die Abdeckung zwischen Deckel und Case nur 20mm lüfter (Höhe) und dann unter der Case-Decke n slim Radiator 35mm höhe.

Verbaust du n halbwegs anständigen radi mit Lüftern intern bist du schnell bei 7 cm höhe und das passt dann nicht mehr mit dem Mainboard, Hecklüfter etc...

Andere meinung und erfahrung gerne

fidsch


----------



## Naumo (20. Mai 2010)

also der radi is der da: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Radiator 2x140mm Copper (High Flow) Koolance Radiator 2x140mm Copper (High Flow) 35236  hat also 3cm höhe
ich will den radi ins dach vom gehäuse bauen
das mit den 20mm höhe der lüfter war glaube ich beim normalen cm690.. hat jemand heir vielleicht erfahrung mit dem cm690 II? 
oder soll ich den radi extern verbauen, sprich eeinfach oben drauf


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Mai 2010)

Und die restliche Waküteile?


----------



## Naumo (20. Mai 2010)

eigentlich spielts ja keine rolle für die frage, weshalb ichs weggelassen hab
also:
pumpe is von eheim (mit 12V-Pata-Anschluss) welche genau weiss ich nicht
Kühler muss ich neu kaufen, denke an den Heatkiller 3.0 LT, oder?
Ausgleichsbehälter: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz G1/4 Aquacomputer aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz G1/4 45211
und Schläuche bekomm ich so von ihm, da hatter noch genug

er hat sich nen 1080er radi geholt für seinen i7 980x samt 3xgtx480 ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Mai 2010)

Hey Naumo, ich habe ja inzwischen meinen zweiten CM690II hier  und habe auf deine PN extra mal nachgekuckt 

Also unter die obere Abdeckung(Plastik-Dach) gehen nur 2*120mm Lüfter mit ganznormaler Bauhöhe von 25mm (und nicht von solch Schmarn wie 20mm entmutigen lassen )
Aber die Abdeckung wurde so blöde angepasst das keine zwei 140mm Lüfter nebeneinander passen, die Abdeckung verjungt sich zu früh (ob nun gewollt o. undurchdacht in Bezug auf 140mm Lüfter keineAhnung) 
Selbst die Laufwerksstrebe(im Innenraum) ist zu nah an den Bohrungen für einen vermeintlichen 280mm Radi (da sind nur 1,7cm platz) 
Du müsstest beides zu Hand haben und probieren ob es wirklich passt  denn Radi sollte man auch mit 120mm Lüfter betreiben können (da muss man sich dann wenn alles da ist nur Gedanken um die Verschraubung/Befestigung machen, aber wenn er passt sollte es möglich sein )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naumo (20. Mai 2010)

danke @blechdesigner
wenn dir mal den radi anschaust: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Radiator 2x140mm Copper (High Flow) Koolance Radiator 2x140mm Copper (High Flow) 35236
der wird beim ein-und auslass ja enger.. müsste sogar passen denk ich, oder was meinst? 
wo genau wird denn der deckel enger, dass der 2te 140mm lüfter nicht passt?

grüsse

Edit: Pumpe is die hier: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ream-XT-USB--12V-Pumpe--Standard-Version.html
ob standart, ultra, oder sonst was weiss ich nicht..


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe oben mal ein anderes Bild editiert (und paar Pfeile reingemalt) 
Und ja, wenn es von den Maßen u. Winkel stimmt also ausgehend von Schraube wo der Radi befestigt werden würde, könnte es klappen, aber halt nicht mit 140mm Lüftern oben drauf 

Edit: auf dem Bild sieht der Koolance vorne kürzer aus als der MagiCool(von dem bin ich immer ausgegangen), also könnte der gut reinpassen


----------



## Naumo (20. Mai 2010)

aha okay danke! also würde aber ein 140mm und ein 120mm gehen oder? 

was hällst allgemein von den komponenten?
Heatkiller 3.0 LT, Aquastream 12V (von Eheim), Ausgleichsbehälter in der 5,25" Bay und der Radi natürlich


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Mai 2010)

^^Kuck an die Kombi habe ich damals garnicht gedacht (140mm und 120mm Lüfter nebeneinander) 

Ich habe nachgeschaut, also nachhinten ist unterm Dach genügend Platz(zumindest) für einen 140mm Lüfter und dahinter halt ein 120er.
Nach Vorne raus ist es nur so begrenzt weil dann schon die Dockingstation für die HDD ist 

Für CPU only sollten die Schen reichen, der 280er hat ja immerhin mehr Fläche wie ein 240er und ist fast so groß wie ein 360er.


----------



## Naumo (20. Mai 2010)

jo denke ich auch.. so werd ichs machen 

wenn ich später ne graka mitkühlen will hol ich mir nen dicker 240er, den ich dann am boden der gehäuses hinschraub


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Mai 2010)

Naumo schrieb:


> was hällst allgemein von den komponenten?
> Heatkiller 3.0 LT, Aquastream 12V (von Eheim), Ausgleichsbehälter in der 5,25" Bay und der Radi natürlich


Die Sachen sind soweit OK. AGB und Radi sind *Neu* sehr teuer.


----------



## A.Orange (20. Mai 2010)

Hi Naumo

Hatte mal bei WaküCase-Listen geschrieben  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/67487-wakue-case-liste-ii.html
280er ist möglich aber mit kleineren Blecharbeiten. Beim oberen Laufwerksschacht muß etwas Raus, damit er au gerade drin sitzt. 
140er Lüfter sind auch machbar. Müßen neue Löcher zur befestigung rein.
Hatte erst nur den Slim280er von HL für die CPU only drin...reicht locker


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Mai 2010)

Als AGB ist der KLICK von XSPC auch nicht verkehrt (habe ihn selbst) und fals du nicht auf die blau leuchtende LED, die sich im Lieferumfang befindet, stehst, lässt sich in die Bohrung auch was anderes(farbliches) stopfen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Ich behaupte mal das der Koolance auch ohne sägen u. ohne großes Basteln ins Dach geht.
Hier noch nen schönes Foto, zum nachglotzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naumo (20. Mai 2010)

jo denk ich auch, auch wenns knapp wird! naja probieren geht über studieren.. 
PS: der AGB is auch top! und günstig dazu! 
danke

EDIT: welcher wassergemisch taugt eigentlich von denen hier
http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cPath/28_32_564


----------



## fidsch (20. Mai 2010)

also passen jetzt 25 mm, halt normale lüfter zwischen deckel und abdeckung?

und was für ein radi mit max höhe damit es nicht zu beeinträchtigung mit dem mainboard kommt?

wo genau soll denn der 280er nicht passen?
einmal bei den lüftern wegen der verjüngung der abdeckung und wo innen ?

fidsch


----------



## Naumo (20. Mai 2010)

1. jo normale lüfter passen, jedoch nicht 2x140 sonder ein 140 und ein 120
2. ein slim radi, sprich ca 30cm innen.. kann eng werden am Laufwerksschacht

zu meiner frage von oben: der wasserzusatz is egal von welches firma oder ob fertigmischung is oder nicht? reicht ein liter für meine kombi?

EDIT: wie sind eigentlich die Lüfter in dem case? taugen die was oder rattern se


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2010)

Also die Lüfter aus meinem ersten Case waren noch ok und die aus dem zweiten irgendwie nicht (bestimmt ne schöne Serienstreuung).
Als Wasserzusatz halt irgendeinen Korrosionsschutz (+ destilliertes Wasser), Fertigmischungen sind meist überteuert 

Hier noch paar Maße zum Koolance:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(der sollte passen )

@fidsch

Bilder sagen wohl mehr als Worte  (das auf dem Dach sind Xigmatek's XFL-F1253)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naumo (21. Mai 2010)

Lässt du die oberen lüfter also die luft raus"saugen".. 
ist es nicht besser diese durch den Radi "blasen" zu lassen??


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Mai 2010)

Richtig, die Luft geht raus! Was soll sie auch im Case? 

Unten und Forne kommt genug rein und in der Seitentür sitzen auch noch zwei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naumo (24. Mai 2010)

also es ist doch der radi: 
Caseking.biz - Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 280 - black WAIC-046
hab nochmal recherchiert! 
meinst der passt auch, oder wirds eng mit dem laufwerksschacht


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Mai 2010)

Hmm, bei dem Radi würde ich mal freiweg behaubten das er mit der Strebe vom Laufwerksschacht kollidiert, da die Vorkammer sehr gerade veläuft und lang ist 
Der Koolance hätte dort gerade einmal ~1cm gemessen(bis sie sich abwinkelt), bei ca. 1,7cm Platz (der hätte passen müssen)


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Mai 2010)

Black Ice Radis (ausser der SR1 Serie) sind alle für höhere Lüfterdrehzahlen (+1000U/min) ausgelegt.


----------

